# Help! I made solid lotion bars and they are not right!



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can remelt my lotion bars and add more oils to them? I used shea butter, bees wax (which really sucks to cut and clean up after melting ;() sweet almond oil and vanilla fragrance.
They are ALMOST there! But still a bit too hard. Any suggestions? This is the recipe I used:
Lotion massage bars:

2 oz beeswax 
1 oz almond oil 
1 oz shea butter 
Fragrance (by the drop, until it is the scent you want) 
Eight small Deodorant Tubes 

Melt the beeswax and cocoa butter in a glass container in the microwave, or a clean pot on the stove. 
When it is completely melted remove from heat and add the almond oil. Then add your fragrance and/or coloring. Pour into your deodorant tubes and let set up completely. 

I formed bars instead of the tubes, thank God, if they can be remelted that is.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 16, 2009)

*x*

i don't see any problem gently reheating and adding more oil-just dont let it get smoking hot or you might burn off your fragrance oils.

they look pretty, tho!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Heartsong, thank you, I will try it tomorrow night. Your suggestions are always welcome


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep I agree, you can definitely remelt them.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey bconrade,
Maybe next time you could use a little less beeswax and replace that with a hard oil/butter?
Good luck experimenting & finding your perfect recipe!


----------



## Milla (Jul 17, 2009)

I was going to try a similar recipe with 1 oz beeswax, 1 oz shea butter, 1 oz almond oil, and fragrance.  I'm hoping it works!

Did you use yellow or white beeswax?  

Good luck with your remelt!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

My bees wax was yellow, even though the bars came out creamy white. I would definatly use less bees wax. I will let everyone know how my remelt goes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

OK so I remelted and added more shea butter and sweet almond oil, worked out great. My issue was that I used way too much bees wax I think. Anyway, happy endings are the best


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2009)

1oz wax
1oz oil
1oz shea

Should be just about right.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jul 19, 2009)

I gave up on beeswax.  I use soy wax for my lotion bars now.   I think it gives a better glide on the skin & it's not a pain in the butt to clean up.  All of my recipes for lotion bars are 1:1:1 (wax, solid oil, liquid oil), then I tweak as needed.  Keep good notes though, because when you stumble upon the greatest recipe known to man you will want to be able to replicate it. :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 19, 2009)

That's some very usefull advise, Angbaby.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2013)

I made lotion bars and they came out great!
EXCEPT
I used cosmetic, skin safe pink mica and now the mica is coming off.

I dissolved the mica in a little alcohol first before I added it.

They are the prettiest shade of deep pink.

What happened? :sad:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Your recipe is a little wax heavy, but still good for creating a moisture barrier for your skin. I prefer a butter, beeswax and oil at equal ratios.  Sometimes I will use double the butter, and equal amounts of beeswax and oil for winter time dry skin! My favorite winter recipe:
1 part shea butter
1 part cocoa butter
1 part beeswax
1 part sweet almond oil


----------



## paillo (Feb 2, 2013)

i always include a hard butter too - cocoa butter and illipe butters are my favorites so far...

one of my favorites:

180 grams babassu oil
104 grams beeswax
48 grams cocoa butter
48 grams illipe butter
8 grams EO]
4 grams Vitamin E


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 4, 2013)

I think they are nice looking.


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2013)

I found the 1:1:1 ratio too hard for my comfort.  Here is what I did:

Cocoa Butter 28.3 gm
Almond Oil  44 gm
Beeswax 23 gm
Vit E 8 drops(I used the contents of one 1000 IU capsule)
Tea Tree Oil 4 drops
Cassia Bark Oil 4 drops
Clove Oil 8 drops

Pour that into a screw to advance tube of some sort, and rub it on hands and elbows.  Super easy.  

And I remelted this mixture 3 times to get it to the consistency/scent I liked.


----------

